# Stihl trimmer won't idle down



## treefort (May 10, 2020)

It's an FR350 Backpack model brush cutter.

I went to start it up yesterday after sitting over winter and it all of sudden idles too high to the point where the head doesn't stop spinning. 

I disconnected the throttle cable from the carb and it idled down and ran perfect. 

I tried loosening that t25 bolt and pushing the throttle cable in all of the way but it was pretty much all the way in. Also tried lowering the idle with the idle screw to no avail...it did change the idle but wouldn't go low enough. What other adjustment can I make? It doesn't have the sliding adjustment on the handle(unless I don't see it).


Thank you


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You've already diagnosed the problem, as disconnecting the cable lets it idle ok. So it's a t-ctrl or cable issue. You ask so I'll tell you, there's a slotted screw in the trigger, just look where you'd put your finger to use it. I can't see that changing since you last used it, but it is one of the 2 usual adjustments available. The sliding adjustment if equipped is in the top of the grip assy., where your palm would go. If anything, they slip and end up slackening the cable so that's a non-issue. To me, I think the cable got snagged by something while in your storage area and pulled out of the anchor point in the control handle. But then, I wasn't there.


----------



## treefort (May 10, 2020)

Hi, thank you for the reply. Here is a picture of the handle internals. Do you see an adjustment there for the trigger, or a misplacement of the throttle cable?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

All is in proper place, but that cable looks crushed, and kind of kinked where it enters the control. Perhaps it's just the cable binding? With the control assembled and the cable disconnected from the carb., if you hold the end by the carb. with some light tension and work the trigger, it should move to and fro without any resistance.

That control may have been moved back at one time, usually there's a gap between the clutch housing and the control.
P.S. That type of control doesn't have the screw in the trigger adjustment.


----------



## treefort (May 10, 2020)

Hi Paul, thanks for helping me. 

I took a video to show what's going on. Please excuse me for repeating myself at times in it.


----------



## treefort (May 10, 2020)

paulr44 said:


> All is in proper place, but that cable looks crushed, and kind of kinked where it enters the control. Perhaps it's just the cable binding? With the control assembled and the cable disconnected from the carb., if you hold the end by the carb. with some light tension and work the trigger, it should move to and fro without any resistance.
> 
> That control may have been moved back at one time, usually there's a gap between the clutch housing and the control.
> P.S. That type of control doesn't have the screw in the trigger adjustment.


Hi Paul,

I pulled the bowden cable out of the handle and did the push pull test and it loosened right up. I think the handle had slid and was getting crushed at the loom area like you said. I repositioned the handle giving it the 20mm gap that the manual calls for. I am guessing that is why they say you need a 20mm gap! I just worked it for over an hour and all is well. Running great. Thank you very much for your help and knowledge along the way. It is such a great machine, I am very happy to get her going again.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Honestly, despite being Stihl Silver certified, I had no idea that gap spec. existed. Just used good visual judgement in all my years.


----------

